# Import Chrome cache from Windows



## balanga (Apr 15, 2019)

I have a lot of passwords and usernames held in Chrome's cache on Windows. Is it possible to import cached settings into Chromium on FreeBSD?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 15, 2019)

If your passwords were saved through Google, then it's easy to do. If not, then I don't know.


----------



## badbrain (Apr 15, 2019)

drhowarddrfine said:


> If your passwords were saved through Google, then it's easy to do. If not, then I don't know.


In case of he saved password but not sign in to Google I think their still be software help export password to a file on windows and import this file on bsd.


----------



## T-Daemon (Apr 15, 2019)

To  export/import only the passwords from chrome to www/chromium take a look at this site.

If you are referring by usernames to profiles, you can simply copy them. The User Data Directory documentation will show you where to find the profile directories. On FreeBSD the path might slightly differ, I don't use chromium.  Clearing the profiles cache before copy will reduce the data. If you copy the entire profile, the passwords should be available as well.


----------

